# Eclipse - Export Product



## lumo (16. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute mal eine alpha-build von meinem programm machen
jedoch beim exportieren meines products wird mir folgender fehler entgegengeworfen...

```
D:\JAVA\WORKSPACE\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.pde.core\temp\org.eclipse.pde.container.feature\package.org.eclipse.pde.container.feature.win32.win32.x86.xml:90: The following error occurred while executing this line:
D:\JAVA\WORKSPACE\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.pde.core\temp\org.eclipse.pde.container.feature\package.org.eclipse.pde.container.feature.win32.win32.x86.xml:244: The following error occurred while executing this line:
D:\JAVA\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.pde.build_3.5.1.R35x_20090820\scripts\genericTargets.xml:268: A Problem occured while running the director.
The following error occurred while executing this line:
D:\JAVA\WORKSPACE\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.pde.core\temp\org.eclipse.pde.container.feature\package.org.eclipse.pde.container.feature.win32.win32.x86.xml:244: The following error occurred while executing this line:
D:\JAVA\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.pde.build_3.5.1.R35x_20090820\scripts\genericTargets.xml:268: A Problem occured while running the director.
```

kann einer von euch damit was anfangen?

PS: ich habe meine plugins als jars exportiert, jetzt bräuchte ich eigentlich nur noch das eclipse.exe -paket mit den benötigten libs, sodass ich meine plugins auch starten kann... oder?


EDIT: natürlich kann ich die plugins fehlerfrei aus meinem ide starten...


----------



## lumo (16. Mrz 2010)

wurde als bug submitted! Bug# 291872
leerzeichen in der id des plugins...

https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=291872

normalerweise wenn ich ein neues plugin in den plugin ordner lege, wird das doch automatisch mitgeladen...
habe das jetzt gemacht, jedoch werden meine plugins nicht geladen...

WHY?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (16. Mrz 2010)

Sollte daran liegen, dass dir

org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.3.0.v20090312.jar

fehlt

bzw für den dropin ordner

org.eclipse.equinox.p2.reconciler.dropins_1.0.100.v20090520-1905.jar


----------



## lumo (18. Mrz 2010)

stimmt, sobald ich das plugin reinkopiere klappts...
nur warum tut er das nicht selbst beim export? (hab ja ausgewählt dass er automatisch zugefügte plugins lädt...)

note: nach dem MANUELLEN hinzufügen zu den dependencies funktionierts...

DANKE


----------



## Gast2 (18. Mrz 2010)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> stimmt, sobald ich das plugin reinkopiere klappts...
> nur warum tut er das nicht selbst beim export? (hab ja ausgewählt dass er automatisch zugefügte plugins lädt...)
> 
> note: nach dem MANUELLEN hinzufügen zu den dependencies funktionierts...
> ...



ich denken es würde reichen wenn du es in deinem feature mitaufnimmst...
außer man kann was im product einstellen das weiß ich nicht sicher.


----------



## lumo (18. Mrz 2010)

habs manuell in den dependencies im product angegeben (wie oben geschrieben )


----------



## lumo (22. Mrz 2010)

arrr...
hab heute meinen ganzen exportierten folder gelöscht und alles neu exportiert.
includiert die oben genannten plugins...
faszinierender weise funktioniert das nur, wenn ich die plugins die möglich sind, bereits in den dependencies angebe... fals nicht (also wenn das dynamisch erweiterbar ist... klappts nicht...)

es sollte doch aber so sein, dass eclipse nicht wissen MUSS was für plugins es gibt.. (klappt ja beim ide auch) warum klappts dann bei meinem nicht? :bahnhof:


----------

